# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Amsterdam - Twice in May

## letstep

Hi there,

I'll be in Amsterdam twice in May:

First time: in my way to Hong Kong I'll have 7 hours in Amsterdam (and 7 hours it's long to wait in the Airport).


So please give me some tips to have lunch in Amsterdam. Also, some sight seeing woul be nice.

Second time: in may way back from Hong Kong, I will stay in Amsterdam for 4 days. So, anything fun counts (places with music, festivals and so on would be very interesting).

All tips are welcome!

----------


## adie2356

Hi 

If you prefer eating in a restaurant than you should try some of the places in these areas Leidseplein and Rembrandtplein where is also full with night bars and cafes. Foe me personal the fast food options in Amsterdam are far more fun as you can try really delicious food like pancakes, falafel sandwiches and other amazing staff. So the best places for fast food are Farmers Market on the Noordermarkt, Dappermarkt and Albert Cuypmarkt.

----------


## hoadao3493

Your article is very good and useful, thank you for sharing, mig8 hopes that next time you will have more good articles to send to all readers.

----------


## Mark Kerouac

wooowoow! :Cool:

----------


## clarkleblanc

yeahhhhh. so good

----------

